# Linatex Target Bands in Action



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I posted yesterday about the pseudo taper Linatex bands I made. The specs on them are 3/8" wide with a 3" looped section and a 3.75"ish straight part. I've shot them quite a bit over the last couple days and am really liking them! I've always preferred the way thicker rubber shoots from a standpoint of "feel" of the shot but have never been able to pin down a setup that worked reliably for me. This one does, though.

Linatex has gotten a reputation for being slow but it's really a matter of matching the cut to your ammo. If you cut them about the width of the ammo you intend to shoot you'll get the best results, especially if you half-double them as I have here. Linatex isn't just for shooting big rocks or fishing sinkers, when cut properly it makes a very fine target band, too :thumbsup:

Simple-Shot sells it by the sheet, check it out here (it's even on sale right now).


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

cool shooting!

that linatex looks like a great band!


----------

